# art from a new guy



## ron amtt (Aug 15, 2005)

My name is ron matt (not ron amtt) tried to change that but couldn't. Anyway, I'm kind of new to SF art, but I've got a few things on DA
http://ronmatt.deviantart.com/gallery


I work almost exclusively in Photoshop but use ZBrush, Bryce and Illustrator for textures and vector elements. All composition, color and blending is in PSCS

Please check it out and comment, good or bad. I don't have thin skin

Thanks RM


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

ron amtt said:
			
		

> ...not ron amtt...


...no identity theft worries.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

ron amtt said:
			
		

> ...I've got a few things on DA...


nice job on the blonde... Blonde ...DA rocks.


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone who steals my identity would be returning it anyway, so I don't worry, thanks.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

ron amtt said:
			
		

> anyone who steals my identity would be returning it anyway, so I don't worry, thanks.


...yea, if they stole mine, they would even more poverty stricken than they already are.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 16, 2005)

Your art is very good hun!
I was most impressed being a fellow artist who cannot use photoshop or paintshop to save her life! Im still with the old school who use oil paint on canvas. Tried to use the computer for artistic purposes but fail miserably. I just cant work out what or where all the tools are! 
 Any hints or tips to start me on the way?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 16, 2005)

Checked out the art link.  Some wonderful artwork there, nearly didn't return to The Chronicles!!!! 

I particularly liked the 'Seven Deadly Sins' series.  So full of detail and marvellous colours.

I noted there was a Kerem Beyit picture there, entitled 'Mushroom Hill".  I couldn't see any mushrooms but there was a beautiful green dragon!!!!!
I have seen his work before - on the cover of an Ezine that I am a member of.  The interview with Kerem was extremely interesting.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 16, 2005)

ron_amtt - I can change it to ron_matt for you if you like - but you would need to log in again. Would that be a problem?

As for your work - I really enjoyed looking through it earlier from another thread - I have the following piece highlighted as an inspiration for one of my future covers, should I ever have a choice...

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/21059200/


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd like it changed if you can. as long as the change doesn't bar me from the forum. On another forum, there was a spelling error and when I tried to have it changed I had to re-register but couldn't because I was told that the e-mail address was already in use. I can live with 'amtt' if neccessary. I simply forget it when logging in. I'm on a lot of forums.

I'm pleased you enjoy my stuff, use what you want for whatever you want.
My really good stuff is done at 600ppi and isn't posted. Most of what's on DA was done for other forums, mostly as examples of what can be done in Photoshop.  RM  (RA)


----------



## don sky (Aug 17, 2005)

My favourite of all! You are really good, dude! The thing you did with your friend's pic was pure art! Reminds me of the movie Sin City! Where do you get your insipiration?


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind remarks. Glad you enjoy 'fjord'. The inspiration comes from everywhere. I especially like movies like 'Cronicles of Riddick' If you haven't seen it, do yourself a favor and do so. Not so much for the story, but for the art. The film is saturated with subliminal images and objects. Pay attention to them, they're masterful. I also am into Deco and Bauhaus. Much influence there. I've got loads of stuff going on the DA so keep an eye out.


----------



## don sky (Aug 17, 2005)

I hear you man! The sunrise on that prison planet was spectacular and the first scene when he arrives on that planet after hijacking that merc ship, WOW!
Anyway, I dont think I said hi in the Intro thread so Officially, Hi Ron and Welcome to Chronicles!


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks again.


----------

